# Alternative zu Avira AntiVir gesucht.



## Jannik1172M (12. April 2014)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einer alternative für Avira AntiVir. Ich habe das Gefühl, dass es meinen Computer ziemlich stark ausbremst. Gerade beim Hochfahren braucht er gefühlte Jahre.

Könnt ihr mir irgendwelche kostenlosen Antivirenprogramme empfehlen?

Danke


----------



## keinnick (12. April 2014)

Free Antivirus Software - Download Bitdefender Antivirus Free kannst Du Dir mal ansehen falls es kostenlos sein "muss".


----------



## Cinnayum (12. April 2014)

Avira lädt so schnell wie andere Virenschutzprogramme auch.

Avast Antivir ist noch ganz gut, da es nicht mit Nachrichten nervt. Aber einen Unterschied merkt man nicht.
Selbst auf meinem Notebook bleibt die CPU-Last durch das Virenprogramm minimal.


----------



## Erok (12. April 2014)

Wenn man für die PC-Sicherheit nix ausgeben will, reicht immernoch der Standard-Schutz von Microsoft gepaart mit der Brain.exe

Dann kann nix passieren 

Greetz Erok


----------



## n3rd (12. April 2014)

Ich finde den hier auch ganz gut: 360


----------



## C0d3ma5t3r (12. April 2014)

Avast! hat einen Spielemodus und ist laut der Chip in der oberen TOP 10 der kostenlosen Antivirenscanner. Kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## xpSyk (12. April 2014)

Ich nutze auch Avast.  Keine nervigen Meldungen, gute Leistung und kostenlos. 
Wenns doch was kosten kann ist Kaspersky super.


----------



## Chris-W201-Fan (12. April 2014)

ich hab seit jahren avg, bin zufrieden.

gefuehlt n bissel besser als avira


----------



## Healrox (12. April 2014)

Hab Bitdefender. Bin zufrieden. Allerdings muß man sich da innerhalb von einem Monat anmelden. Kost aber nix.


----------



## highspeedpingu (12. April 2014)

...alles ist besser als AVIRA...


> reicht immernoch der Standard-Schutz von Microsoft


Nicht dein Ernst oder?


----------



## der_knoben (12. April 2014)

Comodo INternet Security bzw. Comodo Antivirus.


----------



## Aldrearic (12. April 2014)

Ich nutze seit nem Jahr Avast.

Ist Bitdefender immer noch so, dass dieser mehr als 5000 Regierstrierungseinträge ablegt und der Pc dadurch zur Schnecke wird? Bei mir vor Jahren passiert seit dem fasse ich das Teil nicht mehr an.


----------



## Healrox (14. April 2014)

Also großartig leistungsverlust habe ich nicht bemerkt. Die machen jedoch werbung damit, das bitdefender extrem schlank sei und sogar auf alten/schwachen system kaum zu merken ist.
Anscheinend hatten sie den Ruf und haben was geändert.
Soweit ich weiß, gibt es das auch noch nicht so lange kostenlos.


----------



## diecheckernudel (14. April 2014)

AVG Internet Security wäre noch brauchbar. Gibt es auch für ein Jahr kostenlos.
Ich bin bisher damit immer gut gefahren


----------



## Gast20140625 (14. April 2014)

Ich nutz einfach das Security Essentials von MS.
Ist dabei, nervt nicht und versucht nicht so penetrant mir einzureden, wie sicher doch alles sein. Was aber nicht stimmt.

mMn sind die Programme meistens eh nur zur Beruhigung des Nutzers. 
Brain.exe sowie Adblock und NoScript sind ein viel besserer Schutz.


----------



## K3n$! (14. April 2014)

AV-TEST - The Independent IT-Security Institute: Jan/Feb 2014


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. April 2014)

nutze im Moment eine kostenpflichtige Avira Version
aber plane sobald es ausläuft auf Kasperski umzusteigen
nur keine Ahnung wie sich die Putin-Krise weiter entwickelt und ob man sich mit einem Rus Antivirusprogramm nicht gleich noch das FSB in den Rechner holt zu dem FBI/CIA das man schon mit Windows geliefert bekommt.?

EDIT:

Habe mich jetzt für http://www.eset.com/de/home/products/ entschieden. Auch ganz gut beim Stiftung Warentest test (04/2014). Auch wenn G-Data und Avira etwas besser waren.


----------



## D00msday (13. Mai 2014)

Falls sich mal wieder jemand hier hinein verirrt:

Qihoo 360 Total Security ist *Testsieger* in AV-Test und *kostenlos* und benutzt gleich 3 Virenscanner-Engines gleichzeitig (Bitdefender, Qihoo und Avira)!

360safe-home page


----------



## K3n$! (13. Mai 2014)

Wo ist denn bitte Qihoo Testsieger ? 
Vor allem gehts hier aber nicht um Mobile Security


----------



## der_knoben (13. Mai 2014)

Wichtig ist dann natürlich noch die Aussage von Symantec und die Einstellung der Fa. Comodo zu dem Thema, die dies schon seit Ewigkeiten so sieht: Thank you Symantec, for admitting traditional antivirus cannot protect you. | MELIH ABDULHAYOGLU - Internet Security and Trust


----------



## D00msday (14. Mai 2014)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Wo ist denn bitte Qihoo Testsieger ?
> Vor allem gehts hier aber nicht um Mobile Security


 
Auf AV-Test.org ist "Qihoo 360 Total Security" (oder als Einzelprogramm "360 Internet Security") Testsieger und das als kostenloses Programm  Bei Win 8 darfst du nicht schauen, da sind die letzten Ergebnisse von Dezember 2013.

Quellen:
Windows Virenscanner: Kostenlose und kostenpflichtige Tools im Test - CHIP
Home: AV-TEST - The Independent IT-Security Institute (Februar 2014)


----------



## Cinnayum (14. Mai 2014)

Ja die Meldung stand auch vor ein paar Tagen auf der PCGH.de. Selbst die obervorsichtigen Norton Security geben zu, dass ein guter Virenschutz nur vor 36% (war es glaube ich) vor einem Angriff schützen kann.

Man konzentriere sich zunehmend auf die Entdeckung nach der Infizierung und Schadensbehebung.

Aber mit *überhaupt* einem Virenscanner und Vermeidung von russischen Hackerseiten bzw. des Anklickens von buntem blickenden Mist bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit zieht man sich eigentlich nichts an Land.


----------



## K3n$! (14. Mai 2014)

D00msday schrieb:


> Auf AV-Test.org ist "Qihoo 360 Total Security" (oder als Einzelprogramm "360 Internet Security") Testsieger und das als kostenloses Programm  Bei Win 8 darfst du nicht schauen, da sind die letzten Ergebnisse von Dezember 2013.
> 
> Quellen:
> Windows Virenscanner: Kostenlose und kostenpflichtige Tools im Test - CHIP
> Home: AV-TEST - The Independent IT-Security Institute (Februar 2014)


 

Dann ist doch z.B. TrustGo genauso Testsieger oder sehe ich das falsch?
Außerdem gibt es dort sogar mehr Features: 
Start: AV-TEST - The Independent IT-Security Institute
vs 
Start: AV-TEST - The Independent IT-Security Institute

Mal abgesehen davon, dass das dem TE überhaupt nichts bringt auf seinem Windows PC.


----------



## Clerks89 (14. Mai 2014)

Nutze schon länger Avast! in der Free - Version und bin vollkommen zufrieden damit. Davor hatte ich den Free AVG, der aber grauenvoll war, keine Ahnung ob der in seiner neusten Version besser ist.


----------



## Xcravier (14. Mai 2014)

Ich habe bis vor kurzem auch Avast genutzt, jedoch habe ich irgendwann gemerkt, dass mein Windows immer langsamer wurde. Ich habe mehrmals Virensuchen mit Avast gemacht, jedoch wurde nie etwas gefunden ....
Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich dann (durch Stöbern in diesem Forum  ) mir die kostenlose Version von Bitdefender runtergeladen, und siehe da..... es wurden mehrere Viren gefunden, die bei Avast nie gefunden wurden, und nach dem Löschen der Viren war der Computer wieder um einiges schneller.
Ich sage dazu nur: Avast


----------

